# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Nixe

## .voyager

To Nixe, με τα σινιάλα της Balearia, στη Ίμπιζα.

DSC00009.JPG

----------


## Leo

Voyager, όνομα και πράγμα... σε ταξιδεύει παντού  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε.

----------


## giannisk88

Α καλά, μας έχει τρελάνει τελευταία με τις απίστευτες φωτό του!!

----------


## .voyager

> Voyager, όνομα και πράγμα... σε ταξιδεύει παντού . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε.





> Α καλά, μας έχει τρελάνει τελευταία με τις απίστευτες φωτό του!!




Μου δίνετε την καλύτερη δυνατή ικανοποίηση με αυτά σας τα λόγια...
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και υπόσχομαι περισσότερες ανταποκρίσεις (από Ελλάδα κι εξωτερικό, γιατί πλεόν από Πάτρα ότι και να βάλω, το έχω ξαναδημοσιεύσει κι ίσως επαναλαμβλανομαι, με αποτέλεσμα να βαριέστε  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

